# 4 week old babies ready for forever homes - Highland NY



## MoonShadow (Sep 5, 2012)

6 babies available in Highland NY, 4 1/2 weeks old, ready for new homes! All boys. Have been handled since birth! Extremely friendly and hand tame! Willing to travel up to 2 hours to meet up for deliver babies!! If interested please respond to this or PM me!! Thanks!!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Lining up homes for them at this point is a great idea, but you should really wait a bit longer to send them to their new homes.


----------

